# Signature Competition/SOTW 6 (Week Ending September 26th, 2008) - VOTING



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok, so here is the poll to vote for everyone's favorite piece from the 6th edition of our official GFX Showroom SOTW competition. The poll will close on Sunday, September 28st, at 7 PM eastern time (next competition thread will be posted late Sunday night, or Monday)! With all that out of the way....HERE WE GO! 

Votes will be public, so even if you don't reply...people will see who you picked. OH YEAH, participants...(you already know) don't vote for yourself because the counter won't include that specific vote!

The winner receives 5000 credits.

Best of luck to everyone!

----------

Which graphic do YOU like the MOST?



*MJB23*:











*Composure:*











*Steph05050:*











*Toxic:*











Chuck8807:











Scottysullivan:










*Plazzman:*











Pliff:








​


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I want to see a lot of votes for this week. All of our GFX'ers work really hard on these so show support for them and vote. Last week's thread had like 90 views and only around 10 votes, that's pathetic.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Fireball Kid gets my vote. Great work Plazz!


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

All great choices but i had to go with Pliff because his Ticket is unique and very well done..


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Composure gets my vote this wek but was torn between him and Chuck8807


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

I had to go with Chuck8807. They all look awesome, but that one just speaks to me.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah i like the gomi and silva one, but went with gomi.


----------



## K-A-P (Mar 4, 2007)

NCC said:


> All great choices but i had to go with Pliff because his Ticket is unique and very well done..


I completely agree the ticket theme is awesome, the colors are excellent and very clean work from pliff.

I like his subtlety too adding speed lines to "RUSH."


----------



## 18573 (Jul 7, 2007)

At first I was deciding between MJ and Toxic's, but I actually ended up going with Composure's. Not too much going on, but it looks clean and I like the font, and the cool golden glowing effect on Nate. Great work people. :thumbsup:


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I went with scottysullivan's. I liked it alot.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

Alot of really good choices but i went with composures nick diaz sig I think it just flows so seamlessly good work everyone


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow, to me Chuck8807's just really stands out. Images are so sharp and clean and colors are perfect. I love that sig!


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

love the forrest one to....are u gonna use it...lol


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

wow this is a not so good week for me...maybe ill get at least one before its over...mine is not near what the others were...i blame my lack of time lol anyways...very good this week


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I voted Plazz but damn its a hard pick this week, there all awesome. Great Work by all and already more votes than last week.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

This is still really close. Plazz is only winning by 2 and most people are tied. Let's get some more votes in.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

I went with the Silva sig it looks really great. Great job MJB and everyone else.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

was a tough choice between teh anderosn silva and teh GSP sig, i went with teh GSP sig in the end coz i like teh style of it.
these are all good sigs guys keep up the good work


EDIT: damn it i voted for the wrong GSP 1 lol


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Does it matter, I mean I could've closed my eyes and picked randomly and still not feel like I wronged anyone,


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

Sterling said:


> love the forrest one to....are u gonna use it...lol


No you can use it if you want it...its yours


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

dam, all of them look amazing, but the lightin on the Gomi one is just outdoes the other ones imo. So the Gomi sig gets my vote. :thumb02:


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Steph05050 said:


> wow this is a not so good week for me...maybe ill get at least one before its over...mine is not near what the others were...i blame my lack of time lol anyways...very good this week



Look you got a vote! Don't worry! Yours looks sweet too!


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

chuck8807 said:


> No you can use it if you want it...its yours


Thank you brother...:thumbsup:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

I agree with those about PLiff....really a tough choice too. They are all awesome. I might have just voted for Pliff because Io saw his last. :dunno:


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Vote goes to - Scottysullivan

MJB a very close second.

Great work.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow I cannot believe how close this one is. Everyone's sigs are so good this week. 

Thanks to everyone that has voted so far. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Pliffy got my vote.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Good to see more than 3 times the votes than the last comp got.


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

Pliff got mine too. The other two I considered were Plazz's and Chuck's.

I guess since it was an MMA themed sig contest, I thought Plazz's looked too much like some Japanese model isntead of Gomi. The Calvin Klein underwear sealed the deal lol.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I just want to throw it out there that I hate you all :thumb02: When I was making my sig this week I thought I'd do better than this but damn people gotta go and make some master pieces!!! Pliff and Plazz this is headed even more so in your general direction guys, :confused05:


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

I voted for Plazz, deservedly so, but i regret it now im losing to him!


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

Plazz gets my vote it is ******* sick man. All the others are great but this one is just fancy.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

plazz IMO


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I let this one go a little later because of how close it was but it looks like Plazz pulled through with the win.

Congrats Plazz!!


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Ah hellz yeah! I can always count on Gomi do get me a win 

And good voter turnout this week. Good job everyone!


----------

